# ATB good first arboreal?



## Alexm5 (5 mo ago)

Title really, just want to know if it would be a good first arboreal species I have a few corns and royals but would love something fully arboreal in the near future 

Alex


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Alexm5 said:


> Title really, just want to know if it would be a good first arboreal species I have a few corns and royals but would love something fully arboreal in the near future
> 
> Alex


I would strongly suggest getting to know an adult first. They are very different to royals and corns. They are also not 100% arboreal, they will spend plenty.pf time on the ground.
They are very easy to keep, just make sure you get an established unscented defrost feeding animal.
They don't like a sopping wet environment, just give a spray morning and evening. 
They are commonly described as irascible and aggressive but that is simply not true. They are highly defensive, which is very different. This is why I suggest you meet an adult first, to be shown how to safely approach and handle one if needed. My trio would strike if disturbed, but if approached correctly could be safely removed from the viv and handled during cleaning etc. 
Don't fall for the "Halloween Phase" con. Those babies advertised as such will lose those colours in about 6 months and end up as a drab grey or brown standard "Garden phase".


----------



## Alexm5 (5 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> I would strongly suggest getting to know an adult first. They are very different to royals and corns. They are also not 100% arboreal, they will spend plenty.pf time on the ground.
> They are very easy to keep, just make sure you get an established unscented defrost feeding animal.
> They don't like a sopping wet environment, just give a spray morning and evening.
> They are commonly described as irascible and aggressive but that is simply not true. They are highly defensive, which is very different. This is why I suggest you meet an adult first, to be shown how to safely approach and handle one if needed. My trio would strike if disturbed, but if approached correctly could be safely removed from the viv and handled during cleaning etc.
> Don't fall for the "Halloween Phase" con. Those babies advertised as such will lose those colours in about 6 months and end up as a drab grey or brown standard "Garden phase".


Thanks, I’ll deffo look for someone who will let me get hands on with an adult first


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

In terms of care and husbandry then yes very good for a beginner with arboreals. Though as Ian said their temperament can be difficult at times, so handling may be difficult if you don't have much experience with defensive snakes. However to be honest most 'arboreals' are the same.


----------

